# Unterwasserpflanzen vor Fischen schützen



## G12345W (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen.

Ich kann einfach keine Unterwasserplanzen einsetzen.
Jedesmal wenn ich dies tue, haben mir meine Fische spätestens nach 2 Tagen alles verputzt.
Da ja hauptsächlich Unterwasserpflanzen viel Sauerstoff produzieren, möchte ich fragen ob jemand einen oder mehrere Tips hat, wie ich die Pflanzen vor meinen Fischen schützen kann.

Schon mal Danke für euere Antworten und euere Tips

Viele Grüße

Günter


----------



## Doris (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen vor Fischen schützen*

Hallo Günter

Erst mal herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.
Ich denke, das Problem was du beschreibst kennen ziemlich viele, die auch Fische im Teich haben.
Wir hatten das gleiche Problem. Jegliche Unterwasserpflanze die wir in den Teich eingebracht haben, war nach kurzer Zeit ratzeputz weggefressen.

Wir haben uns einen Pflanzenfilter gebaut, und in den haben wir nun diese Pflanzen eingesetzt 

In diesem Jahr hatten sogar unsere Seerosen nur Blüten und keine Blätter mehr, weil diese alle abgefressen wurden  



Vielleicht kommen ja noch andere Vorschläge, die mit weniger Arbeit verbunden sind.


----------



## Armin501 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen vor Fischen schützen*

Hallo.
kann man nicht aus sogenanntem Kaninchendraht einen Schutz
um die bedrohten Pflanzen installieren.
Vielleicht hat ja schon einer so etwas gemacht.
Oder je nach Tiefe, man könnte auch einen großen Maurerkübel nehmen,
bei diesem den Boden entfernen und dort die Seerosen platzieren.
Ob das praktikabel ist, weiß ich nicht, aber zumindest ein Gedankenanstoss.

Gruß Armin
und ein Hallo an Doris, die ihren Mann von mir grüßt........


----------



## Doris (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen vor Fischen schützen*

Hallo Armin

Danke für die Grüße, werde ich Erwin ausrichten  Gruß auch an deine bessere Hälfte  

Das mit dem Maurerkübel und den Seerosen würde bei uns schon mal nicht klappen, weil ja die Fische die Blätter ständig benagen. Nicht nur wenn sie noch klein und unter Wasser sind.

Und was den Kaninchendraht angeht... dann muß man ihn ja schon weitläufig um die Pflanzen setzen, denn die wachsen ja auch... und alles was durch den Draht wächst wird sofort gefressen. Auch wäre mir die Gefahr zu gross, daß sich die Fische am Draht verletzen könnten wenn sich dieser aus seinem Behältnis (Pflanztopf o.ä.) löst. Außerdem wie verhält es sich nun mit Draht und Wasser?

Nun ja... vielleicht gibts ja noch mehr Ideen?

He Leute... habt ihr keine Fische die Pflanzen fressen???​
 ​


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen vor Fischen schützen*



			
				Doris schrieb:
			
		

> He Leute... habt ihr keine Fische die Pflanzen fressen???​
> ​



Nö. 
Meine sind ganz artig... hoffe ich.  
Da hilft auf Dauer wohl auch nur ein Extrabecken, denn die Fische sollen sicherlich im Teich bleiben.


----------



## G12345W (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen vor Fischen schützen*

Hallo Annett, Doris und Armin,

vielen Dank für euere Tipps.
Das mit dem Kaninchendraht ist eigentlich ne gute Idee
Mich würde auch noch interessieren, was passiert wenn der Draht rostet, gibts da probleme mit Wasser/Fisch.
von den evtl. Verletzungen der Fische ganz abgesehen.

Weis jemand ob es sowas auch aus Kunststoff gibt ?


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen vor Fischen schützen*

Hi,

kunststoffummantelt sollte es das Zeug eigentlich auch geben.
Frag mal im örtlichen, gut sortiertem, Baumarkt.


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen vor Fischen schützen*

Meine Fische lassen die Pflanzen auch in Ruhe...
Was habt ihr für Fische, dass die die grossen Seerosenblätter abknabbern?
Wie wärs mal mit zufüttern? (nur so ein Gedanke, die scheinen ja echt Hungrig zu sein, deine Glupschies)

Oder sind es eher __ Schnecken?

Kaninchendraht find ich nicht sooo schlecht, 
Es gibt ja auch den grünen, mit einer Plastikschicht überzogen 
aus Zink, der verrostet ja nicht. Oder hast du die Möglichkeit einen Teil vom Teich für die Fische abzusperren?


----------



## G12345W (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen vor Fischen schützen*

Hallo Yvonne,
Das sind die Kois, die das ganze Grünzeug wegfressen
Ich werde das jetzt mal mit dem draht probieren
Wenn das auch nicht hilft werde ich eine separate Pflanzzone bauen

Viel Grüße

Günter


----------



## Doris (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen vor Fischen schützen*

Hallo Yvonne

Zufüttern ​
Klingt gut    

Ne, mal im Ernst

Unsere Fische bekommen morgens und abends ihr Futter, nicht übermäßig viel, aber sie bekommen was. Und zwischendurch gibts auch noch mal Salat, wenn ich welchen für uns mache.

Die Seerosenblätter - sind eher kleinerer Art - verdrücken unsere Koi u.a. als Nachspeise


----------



## wp-3d (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen vor Fischen schützen*



			
				G12345W schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen.
> 
> ...




Hallo 
Ich habe ein neues Thema aufgemacht unter Koi https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5487 es könnte möglicherweise Aufschluss bringen wenn sich viele Koibesitzer beteiligen.

Viele Grüße  Werner


----------



## wusi (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen vor Fischen schützen*

hallo!
da ich das selbe problem mit meinen pflanzen hatte, hab ich gestern um die pflanzen in der flachwasserzone (zirka 40 cm tief) einen wall aus steinen gelegt.das sollte die kleinen mal davon abhalten mir alles weg zu fressen.mal sehen obs was bringt.
lg markus


----------

